# High Elf Magic Combo Question



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

I've got a new build going for my beloved High Elf army to coincide with the upcoming Eigth Edition release. Getting away from old builds centered around cavalry charges has been an interesting challenge, but I think that I am getting close to a tournament-ready all-infantry army. I'd like to start using magic a little more, and because of that, I have run into a small logic dilemma; namely, I can't figure out which combo of the following to use:

For purely fluffy reasons, I am planning on taking both a 4th level Archmage and a 2nd level mage (think sorceror and sorceror's apprentice). One will be using high magic (to take advantage of the +1 to dispel rolls, and for the free Drain Magic spell), and one will be taking one of the Lores. One will have the Seerstaff of Saphery (allowing the user to choose his spells rather than rolling for them), and the other will have an Annulian Crystal (allowing the user to steal Power Dice from the opponent and add them to his Dispel pile).

So- which mage should be the high mage and which should take the lore, and which should have the Seerstaff and which should have the Annulian Crystal? There are good arguments on both sides, from my perspective, but I'd love to hear what you guys think.

Thanks!


----------



## Settra (Jun 5, 2010)

personaly i would give the LV4 the other lore and the staff, picking 4 spells is much better than two  and make the LV2 take the high lore, since im guessing his main role will be drain magic and more of a supporting role and therefore i would give him the crystal 

hope this helps


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd second Settra's suggestion. A Level 4 caster slinging spells of your choice out of the new rulebook is far better than a level 4 caster tossing around High Magic. The rulebook lores are simply better than everything in Army Books at the moment. A Level 2 caster is sufficient to cast most of the High Magic spells, and is perfectly adequate for dispelling work.


----------

